# We are on the way!



## ianrob99 (Jul 27, 2011)

We plan on joining our 2 daughters who live in Auckland and have just been offered Resident's visas. We hope to move in July or August of this year providing we can get everything done in time.
Any hints and tips gratefully accepted in terms of moving companies, pension transfers.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ianrob99 said:


> We plan on joining our 2 daughters who live in Auckland and have just been offered Resident's visas. We hope to move in July or August of this year providing we can get everything done in time.
> Any hints and tips gratefully accepted in terms of moving companies, pension transfers.


Many congratulations! And I bet your daughters are excited. I could never persuade my Mum to move over.
Have a browse of the forum - I'm sure you'll find lots of useful info.


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Did u get visas on parent visa route and if so how long has it taken. I'm asking because my parents are being sponsored by my sister and awaiting it's been a year so far since they put application In. 
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ianrob99 (Jul 27, 2011)

Amt70 said:


> Did u get visas on parent visa route and if so how long has it taken. I'm asking because my parents are being sponsored by my sister and awaiting it's been a year so far since they put application In.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hello, once my elder daughter had been resident for 3 years she could sponsor us in. We are too old to come in to work and our small business was not big enough to employ New Zealanders so we had to come in under the family scheme. We put the application in June 2010 and the process started December 2011. It has just completed and we were invited to send in our passports for the Visa last week. We were told at application time that the wait was about 18months and so it turned out. It has taken about 3 months to go through the process, which we found pretty painless as the papers were checked quite thoroughly when we took them to NZ house personally. We had a very pleasant case officer who moved things along for us.


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you. I will pass this on to my parents who will b pleased it hasn't taken longer than 18 months to get things moving.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ianrob99 (Jul 27, 2011)

Amt70 said:


> Thank you. I will pass this on to my parents who will b pleased it hasn't taken longer than 18 months to get things moving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hope they don't have too long to wait now. All the best!


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Many thanks we leave for NZ on Tuesday. Scary stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ianrob99 (Jul 27, 2011)

Amt70 said:


> Many thanks we leave for NZ on Tuesday. Scary stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hope everything goes well for you! Where are you heading?


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Initially with my sister I'n Thames but my job is I'n tauranga bay of plenty. That's where we want to live. Where r u going to be ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ianrob99 (Jul 27, 2011)

Amt70 said:


> Initially with my sister I'n Thames but my job is I'n tauranga bay of plenty. That's where we want to live. Where r u going to be ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Lovely down there! We will be heading for Auckland. One daughter lives in New Lynn and the other in Howick about 40 minutes apart by car - traffic permitting! We will be based in New Lynn.

We managed to do a bit of touring on previous trips, but hope to stay a bit longer in each part and do the grand tour of the South Island given time.


----------



## Rossaak (Apr 7, 2012)

ianrob99 said:


> We plan on joining our 2 daughters who live in Auckland and have just been offered Resident's visas. We hope to move in July or August of this year providing we can get everything done in time.
> Any hints and tips gratefully accepted in terms of moving companies, pension transfers.


Hi, Just starting out with our immigration papers - still a few hoops to jump through though. How long did it take you to get your residency? My partner is from the Netherlands and I am a British citizen although I have lived in South Africa for over 40 years. Viv


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi from EOI to actual residency visa around 5 months. We got pulled put of the pool straight away then sent in ITA asap by end oct. Got job offer December but NZ immigration won't accept that until you have a contract. Quite quick for us really. Good luck keep us posted on how your doing
Ali

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ianrob99 (Jul 27, 2011)

Rossaak said:


> Hi, Just starting out with our immigration papers - still a few hoops to jump through though. How long did it take you to get your residency? My partner is from the Netherlands and I am a British citizen although I have lived in South Africa for over 40 years. Viv


We had to apply through the family scheme and waited until our daughter had been resident for 3 years so that she could sponsor us in. It took about 18 months to reach the top of the pile as numbers using this scheme are capped. Once the process started in December we got our visas through in mid/late March of this year. It was all quite painless. Our case officer was very helpful.


----------

